# Bailey's New Accessories!



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

So! Some spoiling was in order, and aside from the tonnes of treats he got, these are the two newest purchases!

I wanted a blanket for him because walks in the rain are fun, but when we're all in a rush in the morning, the less golden to dry off, the better! It's a little thicker (for warmth) then I wanted, as he really doesn't need that, but it will do!

And after totalling my car with no Bailey in the car thank-goodness, I decided it was seriously time to get him safe! Gosh only knows how bad the accident would have been with him in there, I don't want to imagine! So with a brand new car in order, I thought a new safe habit would be good to, so I bought him a harness/doggy seatbelt for the car!

And because I love taking pictures, here is Bailey sporting his new gear! I swear we should get him modelling, ha ha -I am so biased!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool! Let us know how the coat works out.

Oh, and where did you get it?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you in Canada? If so, you *may* know the name, more Ontario maybe. It's actually a horse store called Greenhawk! They can be ordered online, come in all sizes and a couple more colours (that look awesome and are well made IMO) for $29.99! Can't beat it.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

That is one beautiful dog! Wow.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

ILoveMyGolden said:


> Are you in Canada?


Not quite. North GA. I'll google it and see what I can find.
Thanks.


----------



## Blondie'sPal (Aug 2, 2005)

I love the blanket -- Blondie could really use one on rainy days as well! Did you special order it?


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> That is one beautiful dog! Wow.


I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Bailey is gorgeous. I love how he poses. How old is he? I would certaining like if my Bailey ended up looking like him.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

What a gorgeous dog! Moose, the MinPin/Italian Greyhound mix would LOVE that coat! He's not thrilled w/the move from SoCal back to No. VA. Poor thing!


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Gosh--he looks so much like my Wrigley--what a handsome boy!! And I'm not biased either...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Bailey is beautiful. Too bad they don't have fashion shows for doggies. Bailey would be a supermodel!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree with Vern-Bailey is definetely a runway dog!!! Great looking and well dressed.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Awsome pictures, I wish my pups would pose like that. What a great idea with the coat. I am going to live in a ski mountain for the next 5 months for the ski season, with all the snow I just may need to get my pups coats also.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

How big is he? In those pictures he looks enormous!

Very pretty dog though!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Shedrow 420d Dog Blanket [BLS1590]

Here is the link to the blanket online! Definitely not custom/specially made at all, they had hundreds of them all piled up! It's the Royal Winter Fair in Toronto and this store is there with a huge booth!

Wilson's Mom....I am not familiar with GA totally, but my real dad lives in Gainsville I believe? He lives on Lake Lanier I know for sure, town, not exact!

Baileysmom -my Bailey will be 4 in January! He certainly knows when I have the camera infront of him, but overall just has an awesome personality, people are seriously questioning my sanity because I *love him* SO much! ha ha.


And thank-you for the "pretty" compliments, ha ha, I am telling him "Bailey, you're cuuuuute" as he sits at my feet trying to get at the insides of this bone I got him earlier today!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Bailey is gorgeous! Definitely Canda's Next Top Model!!!


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Dilligas said:


> How big is he? In those pictures he looks enormous!
> 
> Very pretty dog though!


Last trip to the scales he was 101lbs! Luckily not fat (though did get to 110ish when I was away at school!) He's tall, and a bit of a tank, ha ha!


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Very nice pictures! It's like he is saying "I'm the guy!"...
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Beautiful pics!!! He looks so regal. 

What size coat did you get for Bailey? Large or X-Large? I want to get one for Charlie and he's about 80 lbs but I can't tell what size might fit better....


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Bailey looks like he's modeling for a doggie magazine.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

sashac said:


> Beautiful pics!!! He looks so regal.
> What size coat did you get for Bailey? Large or X-Large? I want to get one for Charlie and he's about 80 lbs but I can't tell what size might fit better....


Bails got an XL...The XXL's were huuuge! I want to say the XL is good for 26-28 inch length? (from back of neck to tail). The XL fits perfectly, great length! I think after having it on him a couple times I wish we could use the hind leg straps, and I am sure we could, I just tried one and he was definitely NOT a fan! 

He wore his seatbelt for his first longer ish car ride yesterday, it was in a friend's car and her back seat was a bit smaller than ours and he didn't get the whole seat, so he was a bit uncomfy and still isn't used to being tied in, he did okay though, once we got going he found a comfy spot to curl up in and he slept, ha ha, such a lazy bum.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Bailey looks like he's modeling for a doggie magazine.


Ha ha, I know! such a cute goof!

I wonder how you get a dog into that, or really would even want to?! So long as he gets lots of treats he'd be game for it!

It would be nice though as even walking the doggie food aisle at the pet store/grocery store/where ever we always comment (biased again, but still!) how much cuter Bails is and should be on there...oh dear.


----------



## MollieBear (Nov 15, 2006)

oh my goodness! I have the same harness for my miles, but he hasn't quite grasped the concept of sitting still while in the car, he is always nudging me and looking everywhere, how did you get him to sit still?


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

He sits still naturally in a car, so there has not been much transition between the harness on and off.

His only issue is laying down...he doesn't realize he can pull the seatbelt where he wants to go (down), but he's getting there.

We don't even have to say car ride anymore, just with that in our hand, he's like, "wah hooo" and runs to the door.


----------

